# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Τα ποδαράκια του Μπικμίκ

## Μπία

Επειδή έχω το φόβο από την περίπτωση της μαμάς του της Μαρινέλας,θέλω να μου πείτε τι ακριβώς έχει.Κατά καιρούς του βάζω Tabernil pomada κάνοντας ελαφρύ μασάζ αλλά δεν βλέπω καμιά διαφορά.Οι φολίδες παραμένουν και αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει ακάρεα.

----------


## ninos

Δεν ειναι τοσο χαλια. Μια  φορα την μερα μασαζ με epithol ή βαζελίνη, για 5 μερες. Μετα το βλεπουμε παλι.

----------


## Μπία

Ωραία ,εύκολη συνταγή,ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ninos

Επίσης να του κόψεις και τα νυχάκια

----------


## Μπία

Παιδιά καλημέρα και βοήθεια παρακαλώ...να σώσουμε τον Μπικμπίκο μου...δεν θα αντέξω να μου πεθάνει...Άρχισε να κάθεται με 1 πόδι...Του έβαλα Bactroban σήμερα και περιμένω οδηγίες...πονάει,σταμάτησε το τραγούδι...φοβάμαι για τον Κοκκίνη μου,τον αχάτη.Διατροφή έχει πλήρη,χόρτα,καθαριότητα ,τα πάντα.

----------


## jk21

μου κανει εντυπωση που τοσες μερες η βαζελινη δεν εχει μειωσει τα ακαρεα .Μιλησα με την Μπια  και προσεχει και το το θεμα του καθαρισμου των πατηθρων ,μηπως εκει επαναμολυνεται το πουλι και εχει ηδη παρει και νεες ξυλινες απο οτι μου ειπε πριν λιγο

η δικια μου γνωμη ειναι να κανει χρηση μιας σταγονας πουλμοσαν ,σε συνδιασμο συνεχισης της επαλειψης με βαζελινη για να φυγουν και τα λεπια ,εκτος της σιγουρης θανατωσης των ακαρεων με την ιβερμεκτινη του φαρμακου .Θα προτεινα επιθολ για καλυτερα απο βαζελινη ,αλλα με προβληματιζει που επιμενουν και ισως θελει κατι πιο δραστικο  .Αυτο γιατι βλεπω και μια μικρη φλεγμονη (διογκωση ) των δαχτυλων σε καποια σημεια και δεν παιρνει το προβλημα καθυστερηση στη λυση του .Ελπιζω να μην ειναι παραλληλα και κατι αλλο ,που ισως δουμε αν φυγουν τα ακαρεα

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Το pulmosan γρήγορα Μπία! Περαστικά! περαστικά να είναι γρήγορα!

----------


## Μπία

Κάθεται στον πάτο του κλουβιού αυτή τη στιγμή.Μήπως να δώσω αντιβίωση και ποιά?έχω aviomycin,baytril,baycox...

----------


## Μπία

Του έβαλε ο εκτροφέας στο pet shop Pulmosan αλλά όχι στη ράχη ,στο λαιμό.Του έκανε τα ποδαράκια μασάζ με Pomada Tabernil και έβγαλε πολλά λέπια.Μου είπε πως θα κάθεται στον πάτο του κλουβιού μετά από όλο αυτό,όπως και έγινε.Θα ξαναπάω τη Δευτέρα να τα καθαρίσει ξανά.Ειλικρινά το πουλάκι το έχω ξεγράψει.

----------


## HarrisC

Με μονο συμπτωμα τα ποδια ??Μην το ξεγραφεις.Περιμενε να δεις λιγο .Φωτο κοιλιας -κουτσουλιες αν μπορεις.

----------


## Μπία

Καλησπέρα 
Το πρόβλημα νομίζω δεν θα μας εγκαταλείψει έτσι εύκολα.Ο Μπικμπικ άρχισε πάλι σήμερα να σηκώνει πότε το ένα και πότε το άλλο ποδαράκι.
Το έκανε και λίγες μέρες πριν και μόλις του έδωσα Baycox για 2 μέρες συνήρθε.Όπως είπα η εξέταση της κουτσουλιάς βγήκε καθαρή.Σας στέλνω λίγες φωτο και πείτε μου αν βλέπετε κάτι ανησυχητικό.Η άρθρωση του αριστερού ποδιού είναι λίγο κόκκινη.Οι κουτσουλιές ποτέ άλλοτε δεν ήταν έτσι και ο Κοκκίνης αν κ τρέφεται το ίδιο έχει ίδιες όπως και πριν.Τα νυχάκια γνωρίζω πως θέλουν κόψιμο ,ο γιατρός είχε πει να τελειώσει η θεραπεία και μετά.Αν μου δώσετε το ο.κ θα τα κόψω.

----------


## Μπία

Και ένα τελευταίο,είναι η 2η φορά από τον Γενάρη που πέφτουν τα πούπουλα.Από βιταμίνες είναι φουλ.Τραγουδάει ,τρώει .

----------


## jk21

δεν φαινεται καλα ,αλλα παει να πρηστει η κοιλια νομιζω και ψηλα διακρινω ελαχιστα μελανο (μαλλον ) συκωτι 

γιατι διεκοψες το baycox; οταν ξεκιναμε δεν σταματαμε .Θελει 5 μερες κενο 3-5 (εχω ακουσει απο ιατρικα στοματα και για 3 και για 5 μερες ) και αλλες 5 επαναληψη και καθημερινη αλλαγη υποστρωματος 

αν δεν υποχωρει με το baycox το πριξιμο ,τοτε ισως πρεπει να δωσεις στην πορεια (οχι αμεσα ) και καποια αντιβιωση 

η αρθρωση ειναι ερεθισμενη.Βαλε στα δαχτυλα νοβακουαζολ και στην αρθρωση καποια αντιβιοτικη αλοιφη πχ celestoderm (ή αν εχεις καποια αλλη ... δεν θυμαμαι ) .Αν δεν υποχωρησει βλεπουμε ...

----------


## jk21

και baycox 2.5 ml στο λιτρο ( 0.25 ml στα 100 νερου )  κατα τη γνωμη μου ,που δεν ειναι δικια μου αλλα την εχω ακουσει  , απο οχι εναν μονο σοβαρο πτηνιατρο   .Το 1 ml ειναι για κοτες παχυνσης με ανοιχτα φωτα το βραδυ που πινουν 24 ωρες σχεδον νερο  ....

----------


## Μπία

Baycox έδωσα 20 μέρες,διακοπή 10 μέρες για βιταμίνες και μετά 1 βδομάδα baycox.Όταν είδε τις κουτσουλιές είπε πια να σταματήσω.Τώρα να δώσω 2,5 ml στο λίτρο και να δώσω πόσες μέρες?5 και μετά διακοπή πάλι 5?να δώσω και στα 2 πουλιά?και στην διακοπή βιταμίνες?εξηγήστε μου σας παρακαλώ .

----------


## jk21

Μπια δεν ξερω ποσο δραστικο μπορει να ειναι ενα σκευασμα με χαμηλοτερη δοσολογια αν δοθει περισσοτερες μερες ,αλλα η συνηθισμενη δοσολογια ειναι 2 ml καλοκαιρι  με ζεστη και το χειμωνα λιγο παραπανω 

δεν ξερω λοιπον αν ειναι κοκκιδια και λογω ανισχυρης δοσης επανερχονται ή ειναι κατι αλλο πχ καποιο μικροβιο .το οτι το baycox που εδωσες βελτιωσε την κατασταση ,με υποψιαζει για κοκκιδια 

για μενα (θα σου πουνε και τα παιδια τη γνωμη τους και αποφασισε .εγω θα λειψω μαλλον μεχρι παρασκευη ετσι κι αλλιως ) δωσε baycox στη δοση που ειπα για 5 συνεχομενες μερες απο σημερα (εκτος αν μεχρι και χθες εδινες οποτε συνεχισε αλλες 3 ) κανε κενο 3 ημερες και επανελαβε αλλες 5 αλλα μεχρι τοτε θα τα ξαναπουμε]

βγαλε καθαρη φωτο στην κοιλια να ειναι στην ακρη τα πουπουλα

----------


## Μπία

να δώσω προληπτικά κ στον άλλον μπαικόξ?έβαλα στα πόδια μπακτρομπάν

----------


## Μπία

Επικοινώνησα με το γιατρό και μου είπε πως εξ'αιτίας των ακάρεων που ανόρθωσαν τα λέπια ,μολύνθηκαν.Χορήγησε Aviomycin 10σταγ. σε 50 ml νερό για 14 μέρες.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μπία περαστικά - περαστικά εύχομαι!

----------


## jk21

Mπια το πουλακι εχει πρηστει στην κοιλια ,κατα πασα πιθανοτατα απο κοκκιδια 

τα περι ακαρεων στα ποδια που μολυνανε το πουλι (στην κοιλια; ) δεν τα καταλαβαινω ...  ισως εννοει το πρηξιμο στο ποδι ... αλλα για τα κοκκιδια τοτε; 

αν σου δινει αβιομισιν για κοκκιδια  , υποθετω θα σου δινει  aviomycine που ειναι αντιβιωση με την μια ουσια να εχει και κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση ,σε αυξημενη δοσολογια σε σχεση με την προτεινομενη (εδω μαλλον ορθως ) αλλα και παραλληλη αντιβιοτικη ,γιατι ισως φοβαται ή θελει να ειναι καλλυμενο το πουλι για τυχον μικροβιο .Η 14ημερη χορηγηση χωρις κενο 3 ημερων στη μεση ειναι αποφαση βεβαια που ελπιζω να μην δημιουργησει προβλημα .

για το cosumix plus 

http://www.vetnews.gr/katalogos-ktin...umix-plus.html

που εχει παρομοια συστατικα σαν δραστικες ουσιες (το ενα ακριβως ιδιο )
αναφερεται οτι μπορει να γινει υπερβαση ημερων ακομα και στο τριπλασιο της συνηθισμενης 

βασικα δεν διαφωνω στο σχημα που αποφασισε ,απλα θα προτιμουσα αλλο εμπορικο σκευασμα που να αναγραφει ποσα mg δραστικων ουσιων εχει πχ το cosumix ,trisulmix ,bactrimel (δεν υπαρχει πια το τελευταιο ) .Αλλα σαν πτηνιατρος μπορει να ειναι ενημερωμενος απο την εταιρια για τα ακριβη χαρακτηριστικα του αβιομισιν 

Μην καθυστερεις την οποια αγωγη !!!

----------


## Μπία

ήδη ξεκίνησα αμέσως από την Τετάρτη και τα ποδαράκια ηρέμησαν.Για τα κοκκίδια μου είπε πως η μικροσκοπική πριν 10 μέρες δεν έδειξε τίποτα.Συνεχίζω με αβιομισιν όπως είπε για καμιά βδομάδα και μετά λέω να δώσω μπαικοξ.Τελικά μονίμως μπερδεμένη θα είμαι.Αυτά τα κοκκίδια γιατί να επιμένουν.Όλα είναι πλήρως καθαρά,του άλλαξα κλουβί,όλα απολυμαίνονται,η τροφή είναι η ακριβότερη[βερσελ λάγκα]το υπόστρωμα το ίδιο...δεν μπορώ να κάνω περισσότερα.

----------


## Μπία

Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μου δείξετε σε φωτο κοιλιά υγιούς πουλιού να έχω μια ιδέα?

----------


## jk21

Μπια πολλες μπορεις να βρεις ,αλλα εγω θα σου δειξω που δεν ειναι υγειες το δικο σου που σε ενδιαφερει αμεσα  .Εχει σχετικα εντονη καρινα .Λιγο πιο κατω στα ορια καρινια (εκει που τελειωνει το κοκκαλο και εχει καθετα ελαχιστο κιτρινο λιπος ) ακριβως πιο κατω ειναι μελανο το συκωτι   (αυτο που εχω κυκλωσει ) και πιο χαμηλα εκει που βλεπεις να εχω διαγραμμισει ,υπαρχουν αναγλυφες επιφανειες απο τα διεσταλμενα εσωτερικα εντερα 

πατα τη φωτο να ανοιξει σε μεγαλυτερη 

9b99bn.jpg

----------


## Μπία

Μένω έκπληκτη από την συνέπεια και την προσφορά σου!!!αναλυτικότατος!!!Από αύριο θα αρχίσω Baycox σε δοσολογία που θα μου πεις και ελπίζω να μη χάσω κι αυτό το φιλαράκι μου.Είμαι απογοητευμένη με τους όποιους γιατρούς της κουβάρας που το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να σε φορτώνουν εξεζητημένα προιόντα ,να κοιτούν το πουλάκι από 3 μέτρα και να συστήνουν αγωγή ανεπαρκή με μόνο στόχο την επανεπίσκεψη για το 40ευρω.Οφείλω πολλά ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη αλλά και πάλι λίγο είναι.
Για δοσολογία θα κάνω 1μλ μπαικοχ σε 1λτ νερό και όταν μπορέσεις πες μου την σωστή.

----------


## jk21

Μπια αν δωσεις baycox πρεπει να δωσεις και αντιβιωση μαζι για να σε καλυπτει για μικροβιο ,ειδικα αν λεει ο γιατρος αληθεια και δεν ειχε δει κοκκιδια στο μικροσκοπιο .Προσπαθω να βοηθω οπου δεν υπαρχει γιατρος .Οπου υπαρχει απλα λεω τη γνωμη μου .Αν λοιπον με δικια σου ευθυνη δεν κανεις οτι ειπε ο γιατρος (στη δοσολογια του αβιομισιν ,ισως ειναι δραστικο και να κανεις δουλεια )

τοτε θα δωσεις baycox  0.25 ml στα 100 νερου για 5 μερες ,κενο 3 και μετα αλλες 5 

ενω θα δωσεις και amoxil απο φαρμακειο (των 250 mg ανα 5 ml φαρμακου ) στη δοσολογια που θα σου στειλω με πμ αν τελικα το παρεις

----------


## Μπία

O.K Θα δώσω μπαικοξ όπως προτείνεις αλλά αύριο είναι κλειστά για αμοξιλ.Πως όμως να δώσω μπαικοξ και αβιομισιν ταυτόχρονα?ενα εκ των 2 πρεπει να δίνεται στο στόμα και ποιό?

----------


## jk21

> Επικοινώνησα με το γιατρό και μου είπε πως εξ'αιτίας των ακάρεων που ανόρθωσαν τα λέπια ,μολύνθηκαν.Χορήγησε Aviomycin 10σταγ. σε 50 ml νερό για 14 μέρες.



αν δωσεις αβιομισιν σε καλυπτει απο αντιβιοτικης πλευρας (ποτε δεν ξερουμε χωρις αντιβιογραμμα αν ο συνδιασμος σουλφοδιμεθοξινης και τριμεθοπριμης που εχει αν ειναι πιο δραστικος ή το αντιθετο ή ιδιο με αμοξιλινη )  και δινεις ξεχωρα baycox στο νερο   


το αβιομισιν αν στο εδωσε 10 σταγονες στα 50 ml νερου ,ειναι 1 σταγονα στα 5 ml νερου που ειναι το νερο πανω κατω που πινουν τα πουλια αυτη την εποχη .Το χειμωνα χωρις ζεστη ειναι 4 ml 

αρα αρκει να δωσεις αδιαλυτη 1 σταγονα aviomycine την ημερα και να εισαι οκ και με την συσταση του γιατρου .Ημερες χορηγησης θα ειναι λιγοτερες απο οσο σου ειπε ο γιατρος μονο αν για 2-3 μερες το πουλι ειναι περδικι σε κοιλια και συμπεριφορα και σιγουρα οχι λιγοτερες απο 7 

θα δωσεις επισης στην ποτιστρα  0.25 ml baycox στα 100 ml νερου  για 5 μερες κενο 3-4 και μετα αλλες 5 (αυτο σιγουρα επαναληψη )

----------


## Μπία

Kαλησπέρα Δημήτρη,σήμερα έβαλα στο νερό ότι είπαμε και από μόνη μου έδωσα στο στόμα 1 σταγ. αβιομισίν.Είχα σκοπό να δώσω κ το βράδι αλλά ευχαριστώ που με ενημέρωσες έγκαιρα.Μετά από 5 μέρες θα ξαναενημερώσω εκτός αν προκύψει κάτι που το απεύχομαι.

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα καθε 2 μερες φωτο της κοιλιακης περιοχης ,για να αναθεωρησουμε κατι αν χρειαστει ,πριν ειναι αργα 

1 σταγονα πραγματι αρκει και μαλιστα ειναι βαση της ενισχυμενης ηδη δοσολογιας του γιατρου

----------


## Μπία

Είναι πολύ καλύτερα.Αν βάλω πονταγκριν τα πόδια ηρεμούν.Συνεχίζω την αγωγή ως έχει?0,25 ml Baycox σε 100ml νερό κ 1 σταγ,Aviomycin?
Baycox παίρνει από τις 3 του μήνα +Αviomycin

----------


## jk21

δειχνει καλυτερα πραγματι .ειναι μικροτερη η διογκωση αλλα υπαρχει 

συνεχιζεις κανονικα  μεχρι και 7 του μηνα baycox ,μεχρι 9 aviomycin και 11 ξεκινας ξανα αλλες 5 μερες μονο baycox ,ολα στις δοσολογιες που ειπαμε 

πριν 




τωρα

----------


## Μπία

Θα συνεχίσω όπως λες αλλά το ποδαράκι που κ που το σηκώνει.Φοβάμαι να βάλω κάτι άλλο εκτός από πονταγκρίν γιατί γίνεται χειρότερο.Θα δοκιμάσω με νοβακουαζόλ.

----------


## jk21

σου ειπα τη γνωμη μου για τα ποδαρακια ... μην φοβασαι την νοβακουαζολ (βαλε πρωτα στα χερια σου και θα καταλαβεις .... )

----------


## giorgos@

περαστικα παντος φαινεται καλυτερα

----------


## Μπία

Η σημερινή εικόνα

----------


## jk21

oχι ενα ,αλλα πολλα like !!!! ακομα καλυτερα Μπια !!!!

αυτη τη φορα δεν θα κλαψουμε ,αλλα θα χαμογελασουμε οριστικα .Στο υποσχομαι !!!!

συνεχιζεις οπως εχουμε πει

----------


## Μπία

Καλημέρα σε όλους...δηλαδή θα χαρούμε?φοβάμαι να το πιστέψω...μπράβο μας δηλ. και πιο πολύ στον Μπικμπίκο που κάνει κουράγιο!!!!
Το ποδαράκι εξακολουθεί να το κρατά ψηλά και από σήμερα θα βάζω Novaquazol ,την παρήγγειλα στο φαρμακείο.Τα ποδαράκια μοιάζουν σαν να έχουν ξηροδερμία.Τρώει ,κάνει μπάνιο,τραγουδά συνέχεια.Σήμερα του έβαλα και μαρουλάκι μιάς και δεν παίρνει Baycox.Θα το ξεκινήσω πάλι στις 11.Μέχρι αύριο Aviomycin.Ευχαριστώ,ευχαριστώ...

----------


## jk21

Μπια ναι ειμαι αισιοδοξος αλλα θελω καθε μερα αλλαγη υποστρωματος και αν γινεται βαζε χαρτι κουζινας και αλλαζε και δυο φορες την ημερα 

αν μπορεις παρε δυο ποτιστρες και δυο ταιστρες και βαζε την μια ,πλενε καθε μερα την αλλη ,να εξαλειψουμε καθε πιθανοτητα επανεισαγωγης ωοκυστης

----------


## Μπία

Θα πετάξω ποτίστρες και ταίστρες και θα βάλω νέες.Έχω αρκετές.Το υπόστρωμα το αλλάζω κάθε μέρα.

----------


## jk21

δεν χρειαζεται .απλα βαλε καθαρες και αυτες αστες 2  μερες στη χλωρινη και θα ναι σαν καινουργιες

----------


## Μπία

Τραγουδά,είναι ζωηρός ,αλλά το ποδαράκι συνεχίζει να το κρατά ψηλά.Ακόμη είναι πολύ αδυνατούλης,τι να κάνω να τον φουσκώσουμε λίγο?Δεν βλέπω και πολλά φλούδια κάτω και μέσα στην ταίστρα.Η τροφή είναι Versele laga.Έχετα να προτείνεται κάτι δυναμωτικό?Βέβαια δεν ήταν και ποτέ εύσωμος αλλά μετά από τόση ταλαιπωρία...

----------


## jk21

ελπιζω να ξεκινησες την επαναληψη baycox !

τα κοκκιδια ηταν λογικο να μην το αφηνουν να παχυνει 

οχι πολυβιταμινες οσο θα δινεις την αγωγη ! 

ουτε βραστο αυγο ,γιατι εχει νερο και θα πινει λιγοτερο απο την ποτιστρα 

μιγμα σπορων σε μη ελεγχομενη ποσοτητα .οσο θα κανει αγωγη ,θα εχει να τρωει οσο θελει 

απο το μιγμα (prestige canaries premium ; ) αφηνει καποιο σπορο ή τα μπισκοτακια που μαλλον εχει;

----------


## Μπία

Το Βaycox το δίνω κανονικά από χθες και για άλλες 3 μέρες όπως είπες.Αυγό,βιταμίνες ,φρούτα τίποτα.Η τροφή είναι αυτή,τρώει τα μπισκότα και αφήνει τους μικρούς στρόγγυλους σπόρους.Πάντοτε του άρεσαν οι μεγάλοι στρόγγυλοι.Αυτή η τροφή δεν έχει πολλούς τέτοιους.Στο πόδι βάζω κάθε μέρα 1 φορά Novaquazol.

----------


## jk21

οταν με το καλο τελειωσει η τροφη , καλα ειναι να βρεις χωρις μπισκοτα ,αλλα δεν μας απασχολει αυτη τη στιγμη αυτο 


να ξερεις οτι οι λιγο μεγαλυτεροι μαυροι στρογγυλοι σποροι (ελαιοκραμβη - brassica napus ) ειναι λιγο χειροτεροι απο τους μικροτερους (γογγυλοσπορος - brassica rapa )

αυτην δινεις ή εχουν αλλο χρωμα τα μπισκοτα;

----------


## Μπία

Αυτή είναι!

----------


## Μπία

Χθές έδωσα την τελευταία δόση Baycox.Συνεχίζω την Νοβακουαζόλ αλλά για πόσο ακόμη?Τα ποδαράκια εξακολουθούν να είναι άγρια.Δεν είχα χρόνο να δω αν συνεχίζει να σηκώνει το ένα.Η απολύμανση συνεχίζεται,κάθε 2 μέρες αλλαγή ταίστρας και ποτίστρας και σίγουρα της άμμου κάθε μέρα.Πιθανολογώ πως πρέπει να σας στείλω φωτο κοιλιάς και κοπράνων.Περιμένω οδηγίες.

----------


## jk21

κοιλια ,κουτσουλιες ,ποδαρακια προφιλ και πελμα απο κατω για καλο και κακο 

το πουλακι πως ειναι; 

την αλοιφη μην τη φοβασαι .Ειναι οτι καλυτερο για το δερματακι του και τα λεπια ,ειτε οφειλονται σε ακαρεα (τα βοηθα να επανελθουν ενω συγχρονως απομονωνει τα ακαρεα ) ,ειτε ειναι προβλημα αλλο δερματικο 

αν επιμεινει και για αλλη μια βδομαδα ,τοτε θα πας παλι για σταγονα pulmosan ,αν και πιστευω οτι δεν πρεπει να ειναι ακαρεα .Το μονο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι να μην λαδωσει το φτερωμα 

http://www.minervapharm.gr/assets/pils/NOVAQUASOL.pdf
Η κρέμα NOVAQUASOL A συνδυάζει την αντιϋπερκερατωσική και επιθηλιοπλαστική δράση της 
βιταμίνης Α με την αποδεδειγμένη αντικνησμώδη, επιθηλιοπλαστική και επουλωτική δράση της 
πανθενόλης. Η βιταμίνη Α δρα ευνοϊκά στις υπερκερατωσικές και δυσπλασικές εκδηλώσεις του 
δέρματος και το επαναφέρει στη φυσιολογική του κατάσταση.

----------


## Μπία

Το πουλάκι είναι χάρμα!!!!πιο καλό και πιο ζωηρό από ποτέ.Το ποδαράκι το σηκώνει μερικές φορές.






συγνώμη για τα χέρια μου αλλά έκανα μεταφυτεύσεις...

----------


## jk21

Κοιλια καθαρη και ... πυρωμενος ! κουτσουλια οκ

λιγα λεπια που πιστευω θα υποχωρησουν .μηπως εχεις καμμια φωτο πριν τη χρηση νοβακουαζολ;

----------


## Μπία

Στην σελίδα 12 αυτού του άρθρου υπάρχουν πολλές και καλές πιστεύω.Το πύρωμα υφίσταται εδώ και πολλούς μήνες.Άντε να μου δώσετε το οκ μπας και αφήσει κανένα απόγονο...λέω...

----------


## jk21

Μια απο τα ιδια .... 

συνεχισε την αλοιφη αλλα βαλε μια σταγονα pulmosan σε γυμνο σβερκο

----------


## Μπία

Εάν κάνω εφαρμογή με Pomada και ελαφρύ μασάζ για 5-6 μέρες να δούμε πως πάει?είναι ακάρεα δηλ. που επιμένουν?τι στο καλό πια ...

----------


## jk21

Μπια εγω θυμομουν αυτα και με βαση αυτα ,αλλα και το οτι τελικα δεν γινεται με οποιες αλοιφες μπηκαν ,κατι ουσιαστικο ,προτεινω pulmosan .Tην novacuasol να την συνεχισεις ομως 4-5 μερες μετα το πουλμοσαν 





> Κατά καιρούς του βάζω Tabernil pomadaκάνοντας ελαφρύ μασάζ αλλά δεν βλέπω καμιά διαφορά.Οι φολίδες παραμένουν και αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει ακάρεα.





> Τ πόδια δεν έπρεπε να τριφτούν με pomada η οποία τριβή έγδαρε τα ποδαράκια

----------


## Μπία

θα το πάω από βδομάδα στον εκτροφέα για το Pulmosan.Aυτός το βάζει στο λαιμό ,πειράζει?

----------


## jk21

αν βαλει μονο μια σταγονα σε γυμνο σβερκο και δεν γινεται τακτικη καταχρηση του (εσυ δεν εχεις κανει κατι τετοιο ) δεν πειραζει .Το δηλητηριο ειναι σε ασφαλη δοση ,για να δινετε σε περιπτωσεις πραγματικου προβληματος

----------


## Μπία

Eνώ πήγαιναν όλα καλά μετά από το pulmosan και την novaquasol σήμερα άρχισε πάλι να σηκώνει το ποδαράκι.Είναι ζωηρότατος,τρώει,πίνει  ,παίρνει βιταμίνες,   κάθε μέρα άλλαγμα το υπόστρωμα και πλύσιμο όλα.Κάθε 2 μέρες αλλαγή ταίστρες ποτίστρες,πατήθρες.

----------


## Μπία

Δεν ξέρω γιατί χάθηκε το κείμενο και οι φωτο.Όπως είπα μετά το πουλμοσαν και την νοβακουαζόλ σήμερα σηκώνει το πόδι πάλι.Η εικόνα είναι αυτή

----------


## jk21

ειναι bug του συστηματος Μπια και συμβαινει οταν σημεια στιξης ,παρενθεσεις κλπ ειναι κολλητες με τις λεξεις 

Μπια εγω αυτο που βλεπω ,ειναι τα λεπια να επιμενουν και ισως ειναι αλλης αιτιας ....

θυμισε μου ... αν θυμαμαι καλα ,δεν ειναι γερικο το πουλακι ,ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## Μπία

Eίναι γεννημένο 2-8-11.

----------


## jk21

δεν δικαιολογει η ηλικια του λεπια στα δαχτυλα .Με δεδομενες τοσες αγωγες με αλοιφες για ακαρεα ,με δεδομενη αγωγη με pulmosan κυριως και με χρηση αλοιφης που βοηθα δερματικα τον οργανισμο και με βιτ Α τοπικα ,δεν μπορω να δωσω εξηγηση γιατι διατηρειται η επιφανεια με λεπια

----------


## Μπία

O εκτροφέας μου είπε πως η μόνη λύση είναι η Pomada και να τα τρίψει να πέσουν τα λέπια.Όταν το έκανε μία φορά είχε βγάλει πολλά.Μετά ότι το πουλάκι θα κάθεται στον πάτο του κλουβιού και να μη φοβηθώ.Είπε να το ξαναπάω αλλά προέκυψαν όλα τα άλλα και η αλήθεια είναι πως φοβήθηκα.Τα ίδια μου είπε και δεύτερος εκτροφέας .Αν δω πως ούτε με την βαζελίνη που βάζω από σήμερα δεν γίνει τίποτα τότε θα δω τι θα κάνω.Ο δε γιατρός ήθελε για 6 μήνες πρωί,βράδυ να του βάζω Podagrin ,το οποίο οι 2 προηγούμενοι το βάφτισαν νεράκι.
Για οτιδήποτε προκύψει επιτρέψτε μου να ξαναενοχλήσω.
Ο γιατρός μου είπε πως τα λέπια δεν πρέπει να φύγουν αλλά να ξανακολλήσουν στο πόδι.Αληθεύει αυτό?Δεν αναπλάθεται ?

----------


## jk21

το οποιο μασαζ πρεπει να ειναι ηπιο .Δεν βγαζουμε με το ζορι τα λεπια .Αν φυγουν με ηπιο μασαζ σαν νεκροι ιστοι ,εχει καλως ... αλλιως πληγωνουμε το δερμα .Το προβλημα δεν ειναι τα λεπια αλλα τα ακαρεα που σκαβουν απο κατω και τα δημιουργουν 

αν η epithol ηταν ανικανη να τα σκοτωσει (αν και συνηθως τοσο αυτη οσο και αλλες αλοιφες το καταφερνουν ,ακομα και η  βαζελινη γιατι απλα πεθαινουν επειδη δεν μπορουν  να αναπνευσουν ) ειναι εντελως απιθανο να μην εχουν σκοτωθει απο την ιβερμεκτινη του pulmosan .Μπροστα της ,τα αλλα δεν ειναι τιποτα .Εκτος αν τα εχει σκοτωσει και απλα τα λεπια δεν φευγουν με την αλοιφη που εβαζες

αν θες δομιμασε ξανα pomada 
παντως αν σαν ακαρεοκτονα εχει το θειαφι και το πυρεθρο και με αντισηπτικη δραση το σαλικιλικο οξυ  ,την οποια αναγεννηση του επιθηλιου απο οτι διαβαζω σε εμπορικη σελιδα που την παρουσιαζει ,την εχει λογω της βιτ Α .Η Νοβακουαζολ που εδινες ηταν φουλ σε βιτ Α αλλα δεν ειδα υποχωρηση στα λεπια 

οσο για το Podagrine που σου ειπε γιατρος (;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  :oopseyes:   ) να το βαζεις 5 με 6 μηνες συνεχως ...   

η δραστικη του ουσια ,δυστυχως μονο νερακι δεν ειναι  : 1-ναφθυλ μεθυλκαρβαμάτη 0,5%
ειναι η ουσια του εντομοκτονου δηλητηριου για τα φυτα carbaryl ,υποθετω σε αραιη δοσολογια

----------


## Μπία

Ω! ναι ο γιατρός που μου έδωσε για 21 συνεχείς ημέρες Baycox ...

----------


## jk21

ειναι χουβαρντας φαινεται ,δεν τσιγκουνευεται   http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/%CF%87...84%CE%AC%CF%82

----------


## xrisam

Αχ αυτά τα ποδαράκια. Που θα πάει θα γίνει καλα...περαστικα στον μικρουλι!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Αυτό λέω κι εγώ: -Αχ! αυτά τα ποδαράκια!! (σ' αυτό το πανέμορφο πλάσμα, που τραγουδά στη Θεσ/νίκη και ακούγεται στα... Φιλιατρά!)

----------


## Μπία

Δημήτρη ο εκτροφέας μου είπε πως ο γιατρός παίρνει χρήμα για το πονταγκρίν[τι είναι ο κάβουρας,τι είναι το ζουμί του!]
Την λέξη χουβαρντάς την γνωρίζω πολύ καλά καθότι γόνος μικρασιατών  :winky: 
Χρύσα καλή μου ψυχούλα ,ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!
Νατάσσα είδες τι κάνουν οι τηλεπικοινωνίες?το σκασμένο μοιάζει τον μπαμπά του τον αδικοχαμένο Καζαντζίδη :Sad0121:

----------


## jk21

> Δημήτρη ο εκτροφέας μου είπε πως ο γιατρός παίρνει χρήμα για το πονταγκρίν[τι είναι ο κάβουρας,τι είναι το ζουμί του!]



Aααααντε .... συμβαινουν τετοια στο χωρο; αν ειναι δυνατον ... εκπλησσομαι !   :Rolleye0012:

----------


## Steliosan

> Aααααντε .... συμβαινουν τετοια στο χωρο; αν ειναι δυνατον ... εκπλησσομαι !


 :Sign0006: Να ηταν μονο στον χωρο καλα θα ηταν Δημητρη αλλα ειναι γενικο το κακο στη Νεοελλας.

----------


## HarrisC

Μπια, βαλτου για λιγες μερες απλη βαζελινη ,ελαχιστη ποσοτητα με ελαφρυ μασαζ και μετα σκουπισμα με ενα πανακι .Και μετα ξαναρχιζεις τη κρεμα που εβαζες πριν.Να "ξεκουραστουν " και να μαλακωσουν οι επιφανιακες στοιβαδες ειναι το ζητουμενο

----------


## Μπία

Τώρα είδα Χάρη το μήνυμά σου.Αυτό έκανα ,βάζω βαζελίνη και έχουν μαλακώσει.Φοβάμαι να τα βγάλω.Από αύριο ξαναρχίζω τη Νοβακουαζόλ ή την Πομάντα?

----------


## HarrisC

Aν δεν εχεις epithol η οποια ειναι πιο ελαφρεια ,βαλε pomada αλλα οχι συνεχεια. Σου κανω copy-paste τις οδηγιες δοσολογιας :
*ρήγηση και δοσολογία: Το TABERNIL POMADA πρέπει να τοποθετείται απευθείας στη μολυσμένη περιοχή, τρίβοντάς το επιφανειακά, έτσι ώστε να μαλακώσουν και να απομακρυνθούν οι εφελκίδες. Κατά την εφαρμογή στα πόδια να γίνεται μασάζ με την άκρη των δακτύλων. Η εφαρμογή θα πρέπει να γίνεται μέρα παρά μέρα την 1η εβδομάδα, 2 μέρες κατά τη διάρκεια της 2ης εβδομάδας και 1 φορά την εβδομάδα για άλλες 2-3 εβδομάδες.*

----------


## Μπία

Καλημέρα,εξαιρετική ενημέρωση για μένα την αδαή.Έως τώρα δεν γνώριζα την συχνότητα της εφαρμογής!Ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------

